# Paul's choice of words of in Phil 2:6



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2005)

*Paul\'s choice of words of in Phil 2:6*

I´m just curious to hear the thoughts of other folks knowledgeable in the Greek:

I´m translating Phil 2:5-11 and in v.6 Paul uses the word morfh/| (form). Do you think that there is some reason why this word was used rather than sch/ma (form). According to BDAG the uses and meanings are very similar. I´m thinking that perhaps these words are virtual synonyms and Paul could have used either one. Is there any special nuance routinely found in morfh, that is absent from sch/ma? Thanks for your thoughts"¦


P.S.
I tried to use Greek font in the subject line... but it would not let me. Did I do something wrong, or is this just not possible?


[Edited on 3-23-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------

